# My trees are dead, debarking, and/or dying



## SolutionsbySull (May 13, 2010)

I have noticed as I walk around the neighborhoods that a lot of trees are losing their leaves in the beginning of summer. Whole limbs and branches appear skeletal, usually at the top. 

On My parent's property, one tree grew tiny leaves that seemed to go still born in April and now they are bare and I have sheets of bark falling off of it.

I live in South Jersey directly across from Philly. I believe that the trees are either oaks or maples and are old, maybe 50 years plus each. With all the storms I cannot get a tree guy or an arborist out here for at least a week. Can anyone give me a verdict? I heard Maple Rot/Wilting, somne beetle, etc....


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Sudden Oak Death Syndrome, Beetles... without tree species & close up pics tough to say...Good Luck:thumbsup:


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

if it's a maple, like the red maples i have on my property, it's common

mine drop alot of branches all year... look it up for more info and a pic to see if that is your tree

oh, mine has to be around 70 or so years old... 30" wide


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

If they are Sugar Maples, they are constantly dropping branches and looking wilted. Doesn't appear that they are well adapted to this area IMO.


----------



## esenterprise (Sep 7, 2011)

Do you think that beetles are killing your trees? Are they ash trees?


----------

